# Table top bookshelf/case



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Trying to find some table top bookshelves/bookcases to get some ideas. I have a baby attorney who just passed the bar exam and I'd like to make her a little table top case for all her new rule books to keep them handy. I did a search of our site and did not see much. Do any of you have one you've done or have a good book with ideas to recommend? Will keep looking on the net-- but thought I'd give my fellow LJ's a chance.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

any luck yet?


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

http://www.plansnow.com/bstcloser.html
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/features/fea2.html

This one is made up of modules so one of them could easily sit on a desk.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Mot and MsDebbie. I've not been on line much lately so just now getting back to this. What I'm looking for is more along the lines of a small bookrack. I've seen one that I can't find plans for. The best I can describe it as a sliding/adjustable rack. Two ends that are about 10 inches high - 4 rails sliding along each other. If i was better at design and proportions I could probably just design one. Alas - I stink at my own designs. I want to say I saw it on a schools website but I've looked and looked and looked with no luck.

Thanks for trying though. I'm going to keep looking.


----------

